
How many ppl think no response from your management is sort of humiliation? - crystalqqqq
Or you don&#x27;t even care.
======
singold
Could you elaborate a bit more? I'm not sure what do you mean by no response
(response to what?). I wanted to start the discussion but don't have enough
context to say anything.

------
atsaloli
Happens to me all the time. I don't take it personally. Is this over email? I
find short emails more likely to be read and answered.

